# Cajun Microwave



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Anyone ever heard of this?

http://www.cajunmicrowaves.com/

The concept seems simple...


----------



## Sir Humpsalot (Feb 20, 2008)

Those are really pretty, but it just sounds like a less effective version of a smoker. Why not just buy a smoker?

They sure are pretty though...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks like a fancier version of what they used at MMHIII










I always thought a microwave was to cook fast


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

n3uka said:


> Looks like a fancier version of what they used at MMHIII
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why its Cajun:r


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Technically it ain't a microwave, more like an outdoor oven.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mark C said:


> Technically it ain't a microwave, more like an outdoor oven.


is it based on propane?


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

BigVito said:


> is it based on propane?


Website says charcoal. Looks like the food goes in the box, the heat source (charcoal) goes on/in a metal tray above the food.

So I guess that makes it more like a broiler than a traditional oven. Still slow-cooked, but no smoke.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mark C said:


> Website says charcoal. Looks like the food goes in the box, the heat source (charcoal) goes on/in a metal tray above the food.
> 
> So I guess that makes it more like a broiler than a traditional oven. Still slow-cooked, but no smoke.


thanks, I didn't read the article. then this is a slow cooker


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

n3uka said:


> Looks like a fancier version of what they used at MMHIII


They actually have a smoker option for theirs. Looks pretty nice for the price.

http://www.lacajachina.com/Caja_China_Smoker_Pistol_p/lcc-a200.htm


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

They are pretty nice. It cooks the food much faster than you think. The size of them are great for cooking whole pigs.Also you don't have to worry too much about burning or unwanted flavors in the food.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> They actually have a smoker option for theirs. Looks pretty nice for the price.


and they sell their own cigars


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Jimmy,
I went to the Louisiana Sportsmen's Show last weekend and Cajun Microwave had a booth and was demonstrating how these work. Basically it's just a very large elaborate dutch oven. The interior is made of heavy stainless steel and then there is a layer of insulation and then the wood box outside. You put your meat on a rack inside of it, place the lid on top which is actually fairly airtight and then build a fire on top of it. The lid they use has a handle at each end so it can be lifted off to check the meat. You can use either charcoal or wood but charcoal burns more slowly and is more efficient.

This isn't smoking as much as slow roasting. You can do the same on a smaller scale with one of the big cast iron dutch ovens made for camping. They usually have three feet and the lid has a high lip extending upward for about 1 or 2 inches. Put you food in the cast iron pot, put the lid on it, and then put hot charcoal on top of the lid. Keep adding charcoal to keep the pot hot. Since it's cast iron, it heats up quickly and the heat spreads evenly through the iron and cooks evenly.

I don't remember when the first time I saw this cooking method but an old family friend had built one at his camp. He had a concrete slab and built a rectangle box using cinder blocks. It was two blocks high and when he laid the blocks he filled them with concrete. He made his lid out of a big piece of steel. He placed big drip pans in the bottom, put racks over the pan and placed his meat on the racks. Put the lid on the box, built a wood fire over the top and kept the fire burning for about four hours before he started checking the meat. He said one of the keys was to make sure you seasoned the meat good before cooking.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

By the way, the "Cajun Microwaves" at the Sportsmen Show were expensive. The one that was about 18 inches square was over $800.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

macjoe53 said:


> Jimmy,
> I went to the Louisiana Sportsmen's Show last weekend and Cajun Microwave had a booth and was demonstrating how these work. Basically it's just a very large elaborate dutch oven. The interior is made of heavy stainless steel and then there is a layer of insulation and then the wood box outside. You put your meat on a rack inside of it, place the lid on top which is actually fairly airtight and then build a fire on top of it. The lid they use has a handle at each end so it can be lifted off to check the meat. You can use either charcoal or wood but charcoal burns more slowly and is more efficient.
> 
> This isn't smoking as much as slow roasting. You can do the same on a smaller scale with one of the big cast iron dutch ovens made for camping. They usually have three feet and the lid has a high lip extending upward for about 1 or 2 inches. Put you food in the cast iron pot, put the lid on it, and then put hot charcoal on top of the lid. Keep adding charcoal to keep the pot hot. Since it's cast iron, it heats up quickly and the heat spreads evenly through the iron and cooks evenly.
> ...


It seems very simple in concept.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

They're wonderful devices if you know how to eke the most from them.

I've used one in the last 6 months, and if you have some slow cooking experience, these are almost effortless to cook with. I added more coals and kept a layer burning on top for the afternoon, and inside cooked two very tender Boston butts that were slathered down in spices.


Basically, it's exactly macjoe said, a large elaborate dutch oven. They're fairly easy to clean, and look nice when you use them.

A more showy kind of thing, but then I haven't seen many dutch ovens that are big enough to do two huge Boston butts, so if you do a lot of cooking outdoors, this may be a nice investment.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Silound said:


> They're wonderful devices if you know how to eke the most from them.
> 
> I've used one in the last 6 months, and if you have some slow cooking experience, these are almost effortless to cook with. I added more coals and kept a layer burning on top for the afternoon, and inside cooked two very tender Boston butts that were slathered down in spices.
> 
> ...


You're right on the size limitations of currently made dutch ovens. The biggest that I've seen recently are the 10 and 12 quart models made by Lodge and the are only about five inches deep. That kind of limits you on the amount of meat you can cook. I have seen bigger ones at antique shops but never thought about buying one. The biggest looked about two feet across and was probably about 12 inches deep.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have used these many times. Excellent cookers! The concept here is to roast a whole pig without direst fire or puting the pig in the ground and getting unwanted things on the meat. Of course you don't get the smoke either but some people like it that way. BTW I have also used a ******* smoker before where you can put a whole pig in it. Excellent!!! :tu I will have to share the plans here someday!


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

Interesting!!

I'm from Lafayette and I have never seen these before. Need to take a trip to Breaux Bridge to see these sometime.

Mais la! 

Glad to see a few more cajuns here!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I saw Bobby Flay use these during an episode of his show Throwdown. Seemed like a nice way to slow cook pork. I agree with the "showy" description of it. Be cool to have for a party.


----------

